# AeroFlo setup needs help for my ladies thrive PLEASE!!!



## NORCAL KILLS (May 8, 2006)

Here are some pics of the ladies.
We are running 2000w MH on a 24hr cycle.  
The clones are a month old and have been in the system 21 days.  Will flip the lights to 12/12 in 7 days.  Small cups require shorter veg state.  Before I flip I want to deal with:

Some of the leaves are starting to curl and spot a few leaves show signs of burn.
Is this a deficiency over nut, under nut, nut lock or lights.

The room is a 10x10 we are using half of it at the moment. The Temp range is 75-80 degrees the lights are about 30 inchs from the plants with no heat being felt by the hand after a min above the plant. Using MD in two 1000w refectors.  10in cicular fan vented out, and multiple fans to move air.  

This isn't cloning it is an AeroFlo system with Rockwool, lavarock in an ebb & Flow type enviroment with 2in cups.  We have fifty ladies and most look great but want to address the issues on the ones before we move on.  

The nuts we are using is Floralicious Grow and Plus.

PH is at 6.0-6.3 TDS is at 500ppm
Not all the ladies are showing signs, some look great,  is it just the weakest showing signs or should we not worry. Any advise would be appricated.


----------



## skunk (May 8, 2006)

well first of all youre not telling anyone the size of your space room temp,distance of your lights from the plants ect,ect,  personally i prefer cf or plain old flfor cloning that way you wont have the heat problems.


----------



## WiseMist (May 8, 2006)

three weeks  2000MH*24hrs  
Man, calm down. Give em a rest!  

This is just my opinion, but they don't look like an age of month. Too small... What nuts u using? Temerature?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 9, 2006)

What's your feeding regimen? What's your PH?  Lights on/off temperatures? How far away are the lights from the plants?  More details please 

Looks like a combination of things to me... PH is off causing nute lockout, showing signs of magnesium deficiency... Heat stress...

Save yourself some coin as well and put them on 18/6.

Cheers and loads of good green mojo flyin atcha.

zL


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

Pics 3, 4 and 5 look like nute burn to me, def. need to know the PH. What nutes you usin'?


----------



## NORCAL KILLS (May 9, 2006)

We are running 2000w MH on a 24hr cycle.  
The clones are a month old and have been in the system 21 days.  Will flip the lights to 12/12 in 7 days.  Small cups require shorter veg state.  Before I flip I want to deal with:

Some of the leaves are starting to curl and spot a few leaves show signs of burn.
Is this a deficiency over nut, under nut, nut lock or lights.

The room is a 10x10 we are using half of it at the moment. The Temp range is 75-80 degrees the lights are about 30 inchs from the plants with no heat being felt by the hand after a min above the plant. Using MD in two 1000w refectors.  10in cicular fan vented out, and multiple fans to move air.  

This isn't cloning it is an AeroFlo system with Rockwool, lavarock in an ebb & Flow type enviroment with 2in cups.  We have fifty ladies and most look great but want to address the issues on the ones before we move on.  

The nuts we are using is Floralicious Grow and Plus.

PH is at 6.0-6.3 TDS is at 500ppm
Not all the ladies are showing signs, some look great,  is it just the weakest showing signs or should we not worry. Any advise would be appricated.


----------



## smokey (May 9, 2006)

I'm no Pro. But your plants look pretty good to me. If you have 50 and most look good. Reason should tell you that you probably doing good and those plants are either the weeks ones or their just really picky. If I were going to change anything at all I would move the light up about 5" and cut them back to 18/6 and maybe give them a good bath in some ph balanced mineral water just for the hell of it. By the way your liven my dream, Hats off to you! Good luck to you.


----------



## skunk (May 9, 2006)

my bad last night when i replied i did not see the 10x10 or the distance sorry mustive missed that paragraph.


----------



## WiseMist (May 9, 2006)

required pH for hyroponics is 5.2-5.8. This is your main problem, as I can see. When you'll fix your pH, you see results.

This necrosis may slowly kill your plants.
And one more... Did you fix lavarock pH before use?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

You can do 6.0 to 6.8 in hydro no problem, especially in the bloom phase, at least in my experience. I don't know that much about aero though.


----------



## skunk (May 9, 2006)

holy shit i mustive been really f_ed up last night hydroponics sorry not my proffesion . but there probably right about the ph . i think the only paragraph i saw last night was leaves curling on clones . sorry people


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

Freakin' Potheads! Too good, I know how it is, the slight tunnel vision.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

For me, with hydro, when things start to get hinky I'll do a flush and run some clearex, a couple days of clear fluids never hurt,take it back down to almost zero you know? Sometimes cal-mag will help sort things out also, depending on what is going on.
Are you going to add more light when you switch to 12/12? I don' t think it's causing the problem now but 2000W for 50 seems a bit low. I got 4000 on 45, somethin' to think about.


----------



## NORCAL KILLS (May 10, 2006)

We did do a flush and cleaned the reservoir and ran just water for half a day. The ladies seem happier already. We did boil the lava rock before use and this is their fist use so they arn't loaded with anything from past grows either. But the PH on the lava rock? How would you fix that? or test it for that matter? We are using the purified water from the reverse osmosis machines outside Safeways and the PH is 6.0 straight up, I figured it was best not to mess with it, we could lower it if you think it will help but I figured this is the best water as is. We didn't use clearex but next time that might be worth doing. Do you need to dump the water after using clearex or can you just add the nuts when ready? The 2000w HPS on 12/12 seemed sufficient for the AeroFlo setup. Being that the cups are very small we can only veg for about a month before switching to flowering. As it is the two lights cover the whole system, not sure there would be room to add the lights and still hit the plants. Eventually we are gonna get an extension to add another 60 and 2 more 1000w but that will cover that whole system. Perhaps some Fluorescents on the side walls would help. Is there an equation for light/room/plant ratio?


----------



## JusSumguy (May 10, 2006)

In my opinion it's not good for the plants to change their veg. hours If you started them on 24/7 then leave them there until they go into the flower room, then go to 12/12. Don't reduce the veg. time to 18/6.

Again, just my learned opinion.


----------



## NORCAL KILLS (May 10, 2006)

I agree from what I have read and heard you can run either 24 or 18/6 but not to switch between them once started on one. Since they have limited space we decided just to switch the lights to HPS and start the flowering cycle. Hope it all works out. Next time I will try the 18/6 and see if the results vary. I have heard mixed opinions on this; some say 24 will give them the most growth while others say the plants need time to rest. Anyone else want to weigh in?


----------



## Mutt (May 10, 2006)

Realized this was a hydro thread. So I moved it over to the Hydro section. Happy Growing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 10, 2006)

*Whats up NK. I dont know how i missed this fine looking grow. Looks like you doing a great job man. Ladies looking nice. *


----------



## NORCAL KILLS (May 10, 2006)

That is always good to hear, thanks.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 10, 2006)

You're gonna want to ditch the clearex once you've flushed, it's gonna take all the salt build-up and pull it out, so you run it through, then dump it. The general rule for lighting is 50 watts per sq. ft., optimally.
The only way I know of to get the ph/junk off of rocks is to wash the hell out of them, I use hydroton and it is supposed to be nuetral in PH but is full of silt and such, doesn't really hurt anything, but can be a mess.


----------



## NORCAL KILLS (May 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of the ladies after a cleaning of the reservoir added new water and nutes. I switched the lights from MH to HPS and now on a 12/12 cycle. Ladies are responding well but still some leaf curl remains. Any suggestions, ideas, thoughts?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 12, 2006)

Looks pretty good to me, the curl and/or burn/yellowing won't go away once it's happened to the leaf, watch the new growth for an indicator of current stuff.


----------

